# I ordered a new one :)



## hedgieLovie (Jul 25, 2009)

OK so i ordered me a new cage for my hedgehog since the black metal one was a no no. Anyways, the link i added is the EXACT cage i ordered and the dimensions are right under the link. It's a pretty good size cage i think, but my question is will just one heating lamp heat the whole cage or should i buy 2 heating lamps?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images ... lor_name=1

Product Dimensions: 40.5 x 18.2 x 20.5 inches
(40 1/2 inches long, 18 1/2 inches wide, 20 1/2 inches tall)


----------



## JerseyDM (Jul 29, 2009)

That cage should be fine, my hedgehog has plenty of room in his 32 x 20 inch. 

One 150 watt ceramic bulb should do the trick, unless the room you are keeping your hedgehog in gets really cold.


----------



## hedgieLovie (Jul 25, 2009)

it gets around 68-69ish sometimes in here, but usually stays around 70 degrees. should the 150 watt do it or should i get another heating lamp? the heat lamp i got has like a metal cage in front of where the bulb goes and it has a movable stand that can connect to the cage. 
so what i was gonna do is put the heating lamp inside the cage towards one side and connect it to the top of the cage and face it out towards the whole cage so it would warm the whole cage and not just one spot...would that be a good idea or no??

this is a pic of the heat lamp i got-
http://s1011.photobucket.com/albums/af2 ... nglamp.jpg


----------



## JerseyDM (Jul 29, 2009)

That sounds like a good idea... just make sure you get a thermostat to control the heat so that it doesn't get too hot. I'd try one, and see if it heats it up enough... or you could just buy everything together and return the extra lamp and bulb if its not necessary.


----------



## hedgieLovie (Jul 25, 2009)

i posted the link to the heat lamp i got on my other reply.
let me know what you think


----------



## JerseyDM (Jul 29, 2009)

As long as it's made for heat bulbs, you should be fine. Make sure it has a ceramic light socket... some heat bulbs get too hot and can actually melt it and be a fire hazard. 

The clamp looks good.


----------



## hedgieLovie (Jul 25, 2009)

its made for heat, its a reptile heating lamp. can have up to 150 watts


----------



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

Haha that's the exact same cage I have. :lol:


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

One emitter with a cage that size should be enough. Be sure to get a thermostatic heat controller, though. Your emitter plugs into this and regulates the temperature so your hedgie doesn't cook. It's ESSENTIAL with a ceramic heat emitter.

Some hedgehogs are bothered by the bulbs that put out red light, so try to get one that doesn't put out any light at all.


----------



## hedgieLovie (Jul 25, 2009)

yeah, im going to get one of those no light twirly flat bulbs. Do you know how much one of those heat emitter things or whatever you mentioned i had to have to plug my heat lamp into are? im just curious, and do i get them from a petstore? im guessing they are for reptiles..and can i get one of those flat stick on thermometers and stick it to the middle of the inside of the base of my cage?

thanks guys, ill post pics when im officially done with the cage, which will be at least 3 weeks


----------



## christine. (Jun 15, 2009)

Ihave the same cage! but its purple, its great!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

you also need to get a thermostat control that the light plugs into...it will have a probe that goes into the cage and will turn the heat on and off when needed.


----------



## hedgieLovie (Jul 25, 2009)

were can i buy the thermostate controller heat pluger iny thing?
does anyone have a pic of one?


----------

